# Any Suite Maxi Owners?



## XTab

I'm planning on taking a look at a 2012 Chausson Suite Maxi that's caught my eye and on paper at least it ticks most of our boxes feature-wise.
I know that - like the adverts say - "Past performance is no guarantee of future success" but does anyone have a Chausson Suite Maxi? And if so, do you have any tips for details/possible problem areas I should look out for ?
Or in fact any views, advice or comments on it?


----------



## jd_boss_hogg

Bought mine yesterday, now sitting on the driveway !


----------



## goldi

Afternoon all,

I,ve been looking at the suite too in paticular the mini because the bed comes down much lower I might have bought one but cannot get a decent px for mine. I like the shortness of chausson mini, but at the same time the big lounge area, the flash ten appeals but because it is on the Ford chassis which is about ot be replaced puts me off. 

norm


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Norm, 

What puts you off?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## jd_boss_hogg

The Challenger Prium, Chausson Sweet, Flash 10, Burstner Ixeo Time 585/595 and Autostar 58 all have the same type of layout.

Sweet Mini was great because it was shorter, but i just couldn't live with outside storage the size of a biscuit tin. Fridge was also too small.

The maxi had everything for us.

Flash 10 didn't have enough kitchen worktop (none, actually) and the Burstner Time 585 had a fairly small bathroom where you leant on the sink while on the toilet. The burstner lounge was great, and the kitchen on the 585 was the biggest we've seen for workspace.

on the Sweet / Priums, if you bring the bed right the way down, its a lot of fiddling putting the table down, dropping the cushions and backrests etc. I've never like having to make up my bed, and with this you don't make up your bed, but you have to 'make up' underneath it. So, we are very happy to drop it down just to the headrest level and then use the ladder.

I always thought i had a 'cheap' van before with the Rimor, but was quite surprised to find that the fridge wasn't auto-power-select, was surprised that the Truma heater didn't have anti-frost water drop, etc (stuff the Rimor had as standard).

Does anybody have a picture of how the lounge cushions fold into a bed, because we cant fathom it !


----------



## XTab

After looking at several Chaussons, we finally decided on a Flash 22, 2013 model, the one with the two bunk beds at the back.
We like the idea of being able to take the grandkids occasionally, but having the bunk bed area as storage most of the time when we're on our own.
It's on the Ford 2.2, so I'm interested too in that question mark about the For chassis changing soon. The Ford base vehicle was one of the plusses for me.


----------



## Hessi

XTab,
We have ordered Flash 22 as well and awaiting delivery in March, hopefully fingers crossed for Easter.
Our grand-daughter often comes with us so it is ideal.

The space in the 22 was the plus point for us with 3 dogs.

We can't wait for it to come and get out in her.

I have heard nothing about dropping the Ford Chassis

rgds

Hessi 8)


----------



## XTab

Hi Hessi,

We're quite pleased with the Flash 22 so far - although with the current weather we've only been out in it one night. 

The space available by taking out the bottom bunk is excellent. 

Things (that weren't immediately obvious to us) to look out for with your new van:
1. Location of the electric sockets.
2. How to wind the bed up/down if all power is out.
3. How to empty the fresh water tank for winter storage
4. Location of the switches for the led lights over the cab area.

Enjoy your van when it arrives. Hopefully a bit of decent weather will arrive with it!

Xtab


----------



## Hessi

Xtab,
Thanks for the info, are you going to tell us or is it a secret  

with regard sockets there are only 2 we have seen. 1 below cupboard in galley area and the 2nd in tv cabinet.
i have requested additional double sockets, first in double seated area and second in rear for the grandaughter to charge phone etc  
Lowdhams want £350 for this  

Do you have the additional cushion to make into 6 berth? 8O

Enjoy

best regards

Hessi 8)


----------



## chiefwigwam

Why do they make the suite models with just the lap belts?? We almost had one bought 2013 suite garage but passed it up once we realised the lap belts, is there a reason why the forward facing seats can't be fitted with 3 point seat belts?? Surly this will hurt sales


----------



## Hessi

Chiefwigwam,
Our Flash 22 has 2 x 3 point seat belts on forward facing seats and lap belt on the rear facing seat. That's why we bought the flash 22 

rgds

Hessi 8)


----------



## Hessi

Xtab,
I know the Chausson uses fuel (diesel from the fueltank) for the heating system what what heating system is installed on the Flash 22.
Can you advise please  

best regards

Hessi 8)


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Should be a Webasto DualTop from memory.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Hessi

Chris,
Whats then when it's at home then 8O 
Excuse my ignorance.

best regards

Hessi 8)


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good afternoon Hessi,

The following link should answer all your questions;

http://motorhome.webasto.co.uk/heating/dual-top.html

however some models used a combination of a Webasto AirTop, and Truma Ultrastore toprovide water and air heating, rather than the combination unit above http://motorhome.webasto.co.uk/heating/air-top.html

Regards,
Chris


----------



## chiefwigwam

Hessi said:


> Chiefwigwam,
> Our Flash 22 has 2 x 3 point seat belts on forward facing seats and lap belt on the rear facing seat. That's why we bought the flash 22
> 
> rgds
> 
> Hessi 8)


Hessi that is fantastic bought we didn't want a flash, we wanted a suite garage, if we wanted a flash then we wouldn't be posting my post ???


----------



## geraldandannie

We looked long and hard at the Suite Maxi. Beautiful design. But ... we needed more storage space. And our sleeping habits (I stay up late, Annie gets up early) mean that a fixed bed with separate lounge is more useful to us, despite the compromise on length and weight.

Gerald


----------



## XTab

Hessi said:


> Xtab,
> Thanks for the info, are you going to tell us or is it a secret
> 
> with regard sockets there are only 2 we have seen. 1 below cupboard in galley area and the 2nd in tv cabinet.
> i have requested additional double sockets, first in double seated area and second in rear for the grandaughter to charge phone etc
> Lowdhams want £350 for this
> 
> Do you have the additional cushion to make into 6 berth? 8O
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> best regards
> 
> Hessi 8)


Sorry, I missed the post notification.
Yep, there's only the two fitted. The one under the cupboard isn't the safest place IMO, not with the gas burners under it. I've bought the sockets to fit and I plan to put one on the wall under the table and the other at the end, as yours.

I'm also going to fit a 12V socket (cigaretter lighter type) under the table, from leisure battery for 12V charger for phone etc..

The heating is the diesel one. Works very well, although a bit on the noisy side. Blown air. The water heater works with either gas or mains electric.

Still don't know how to wind the bed up/down if all power is out. Will sort this out on our next trip to the dealer.

How to empty the fresh water tank for winter storage. Two tanks - fresh water and water heater. Water heater - small yellow lever in the cupboard, next to the tank. Fresh water - outside under van, long black cover on end of out pipe. Pull this off to release water.

. Location of the switches for the led lights over the cab area. Look inside the back of the base of the plastic shelve thing. Switches are there. One either side.

The extra cushion sits in the shelf at the front of the cab. There's also a small piece of plywood that's used to fill one of the gaps. There's a hinged piece of ply at the base of the seat over the electrics boxes.

If you find out how to manually wind down that bed before we do, please do let us know.


----------



## Hessi

XTab said:


> Hessi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Xtab,
> Thanks for the info, are you going to tell us or is it a secret
> 
> with regard sockets there are only 2 we have seen. 1 below cupboard in galley area and the 2nd in tv cabinet.
> i have requested additional double sockets, first in double seated area and second in rear for the grandaughter to charge phone etc
> Lowdhams want £350 for this
> 
> Do you have the additional cushion to make into 6 berth? 8O
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> best regards
> 
> Hessi 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I missed the post notification.
> Yep, there's only the two fitted. The one under the cupboard isn't the safest place IMO, not with the gas burners under it. I've bought the sockets to fit and I plan to put one on the wall under the table and the other at the end, as yours.
> 
> I'm also going to fit a 12V socket (cigaretter lighter type) under the table, from leisure battery for 12V charger for phone etc..
> 
> The heating is the diesel one. Works very well, although a bit on the noisy side. Blown air. The water heater works with either gas or mains electric.
> 
> Still don't know how to wind the bed up/down if all power is out. Will sort this out on our next trip to the dealer.
> 
> How to empty the fresh water tank for winter storage. Two tanks - fresh water and water heater. Water heater - small yellow lever in the cupboard, next to the tank. Fresh water - outside under van, long black cover on end of out pipe. Pull this off to release water.
> 
> . Location of the switches for the led lights over the cab area. Look inside the back of the base of the plastic shelve thing. Switches are there. One either side.
> 
> The extra cushion sits in the shelf at the front of the cab. There's also a small piece of plywood that's used to fill one of the gaps. There's a hinged piece of ply at the base of the seat over the electrics boxes.
> 
> If you find out how to manually wind down that bed before we do, please do let us know.
Click to expand...

Xtab,
Many thanks for the reply  
Went upto the NEC yesterday and visited Chausson stand and had my list of questions. Only the one Chausson rep there so only saw dealer reps.
1) how many sockets and location as brochure states 2(3) after about 10 min of looking we only found the 2, same position as you stated.
2) Sleeping arrangements for dining area, here we have got conflicting stories, hammock in cab area!! or as you say additional cushion and folding out parts. Still not 100% what is right!!!
3) With regards the manual function for the bed there is a kind of crank handle to wind up bed, the guy was not so sure how it worked, but did say that if habitation battery has no power then start m/h to power habitation battery and use electric to power bed to closed position.

Delivery on ours we are told is running late and may not get for Easter. Dealer kind of optimistic but not 100%.

Will get additional sockets installed at some point, 1 single in the rear and 2 doubles in the dining area.

Will let you know about bed when we get m/h (probably April now) or if you find out earlier please let us know. 

best regards

Hessi


----------



## XTab

Hi Hessi,

I wonder if the confusion about 'hammocks in the cab area' is because the drop down bed has netting at front and back to stop you rolling out.

If someone was just poking around the bed area, they might think that this is what it is. But it definitely isn't.

I've just extended the drop down bed by cutting an extension board in ply. This clips on to the side of the bed and then rests on the plastic surround of the shelves in the cab. With pillows placed on this board, this lets us sleep front to back along the the van length so no-one has to try and climb over the other to get down the steps! There's not a lot of headroom because the bed can't be lowered as far down as other models. This is because of the height of the back of the seat that's located just in front of the kitchen area.

Ged


----------



## Hessi

Morning Xtab,
Have you got a TV fitted in your Flash 22?
We bought an Avtex TV at the NEC last week and just wondering how easy it is to fit. Didn't see any screws in the box for fitting onto TV bracket but i have seen some info on websites about being careful with length of screws, too long and you can damage TV.

Have tried the TV at home and picture is superb from our freeview aerial.
Measured the cabinet at the show to make sure the TV we bought would fit but didn't check the fit to bracket, we know it's a vesa type.
Any info helpful, will have to wait till m/h arrives anyway.

Thanks for the info about extending drop down bed so you can turn orientation 90 degrees

best regards

Hessi 8)


----------



## XTab

If you look on the back of the TV, there should be four or more screw slots (well, probably bolt slots) in a rectangular pattern. If you have those, it will fasten to the bracket OK.

I have a cheap and cheerful 240/12V TV that I bought from Curry's or Comet - can't remember which now. A friend of mine told me that a lot of standard domestic TVs now have 12V included - he thought possibly because a lot of long distance drivers use them in cabs. But whatever the reason, it came out a heck of a lot cheaper than what my local caravan dealer was asking. (But you probably don't want to know that, having just bought your AvTex, sorry).


----------



## Hessi

Xtab,
Thanks for the info  
We got the one with built in DVD, the TV/DVD is only 25mm thick, very thin and they say more robust for travelling, we will see.
it does come with a 3 yr warranty but that is maybe standard  
It has the threaded holes on the back of the TV.
Now have to wait for m/h to arrive.
best regards

Hessi 8)


----------



## Bill K

Bought ours two days ago so now spent two nights in it and so far we love it. It seems to tick all the boxes for us. At the moment though we can't work out how to switch on some of the cab lights so we're not sure if the switch is faulty or we're doing something wrong so any advice would be good. The manual is not very helpful!


----------



## janbellew

Hi, I am trying to find a Chausson Suite Garage to replace the Chausson that was stolen off my drive,
If any one see one or knows of one I can buy, please let me know, I would be very grateful. Thanks Jan
07920207969


----------



## terencepaul

As it says Chausson Sweet or Suite, I thought I would post here even two years on ha ha.
Funny enough my van is a 2016 (same as the last posts here) and my question to any owners who have a Sweet Maxi from new is do you find the reversing camera any good and how loud are the sensors as mine are hardly audible also does the camera work when you select reverse gear as I have to switch mine on manually? Don't know if that is an easy fix.
regards


----------



## eurajohn

Reverse camera will not have been a factory fitted item I'm sure, most likely fitted either by the selling dealer or an owner.

It will be a relatively easy fix for someone with the knowledge and ability to rewire it correctly so that it comes on automatically when selecting reverse.

Your comment ref the volume of sensors, do you mean the van also has reverse sensors fitted or that the volume on the camera is not very good?

.


----------



## terencepaul

Thank you for your reply John.
Yes sensors at the back and so quiet. I turned the volume up on the camera and you could hear it slightly better but you could hear wind and any other noise that was going on too. I just think you need a bit more assistance when reversing. That's why I wondered if any of this was original by Chausson. Anyway my van is in the garage this morning for an oil change etc and I am posing questions to them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Two issues here I think, 


1, Sensor noise coming through the monitor is not the sensor, but a reversing alarm by the sound of it, to alert passers by, anything for the driver would be in the cab and likely on a display as well, so I conclude that unless you can see them, you don't have any, there may be a small speaker under the rear valance, covered in road grime, so might be worth a clean.

2, Noise picked up by the camera will depend how much they spent, some don't even have a mic at all.

I could be completely wrong, but that is my assumption.


----------



## terencepaul

Hi,
Correction, my Maxi sweet is a 2012 model not 2016, oops. Had the recent oil and various filters changed and news on the reversing sensors was a sticking speaker that was changed and a fair bit better now. Although they said to awkward to make the reverse camera to work on the gear selector. Getting ready with the van for another trip across Spain. I have got the hang of most thing on board now as all manuals were Dutch, so downloaded a few and translated other bits, ha ha.
A few quick questions if I may. Am I correct in thinking the island frig set up when running on gas maybe does not need the gas exhaust cover removed outside near the door as the frig is in the middle of the kitchen, surely vents differently? Should the 12v selection LED glow when selected on the frig. I am sure I saw once the cassette toilet nearly full indicator LED on, but not since and it surely was not needing emptying and does not work. These simple little aids are very useful if working. Another LED that does not function is outside water top up on the hose connection. I believe the control panel inside should blink and give an audio peep when the waste water tank is full I read in a manual that I downloaded also.
I thought some of these things would be the same on other Chaussons, so it would be nice to hear any thoughts you may have.


----------



## jiwawa

terencepaul said:


> Am I correct in thinking the island frig set up when running on gas maybe does not need the gas exhaust cover removed outside near the door as the frig is in the middle of the kitchen, surely vents differently?


I imagine the gas exhaust is required for something - cooker? Fridge? Whatever, it won't have been put there by mistake. 


terencepaul said:


> I am sure I saw once the cassette toilet nearly full indicator LED on, but not since and it surely was not needing emptying and does not work. These simple little aids are very useful if working.


Unfortunately they're also notoriously unreliable! 


terencepaul said:


> Another LED that does not function is outside water top up on the hose connection. I believe the control panel inside should blink and give an audio peep when the waste water tank is full


I know my tank is full when it overflows - either at the water inlet on my previous TEC or an underslung overflow on the Hymer.


----------



## terencepaul

Hi, thanks for your reply Jiwawa,
The water inlet is a push on connection as it is powered by a pump to raise it and let it go down into the tank on mine so as its a press on connection I dont think It will overflow and blow it off. The red warning lamp should come on allegedly, but not yet, so nip into the van and check the control panel at mo. The waste water allegedly blinks and peeps on the control panel when full, no luck so far. LOL
So the toilet nearly full indicator is not great then my friend. I do have a watering can as there are two more ways of topping up the clean water as well as the outside connection, which I have used but, it would be cool if the led lamp came on.
Great to share chat, cheers


----------



## jiwawa

It may be that the tank hasn't been full yet. My internal display says full but I can keep on filling for ages after that before it overflows.

The toilet - you'll see (thro the open blade) when it's getting full. 

Waste - don't think mine has ever been anywhere near full. I generally empty whenever taking on fresh water. You never get as much in waste as you use in fresh.


----------



## terencepaul

Hi again jiwawa,
Thanks, every little advice shared is a help my friend in understanding. Strange there is a lack of Chausson input though at the moment.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Regarding the tanks, it is better to empty when you have the opportunity than to wait until they are full. I is also better to fill the fresh water tank when you have chance too.


----------



## terencepaul

Hi Pudsey-Bear,
Thanks for your reply and I do fill up frequently but I was hoping maybe a Chausson owner may say if his fill up LED lamp indicator worked or not as it would be good if it did. Maybe a fuse somewhere LOL The waste tank, I was just interested if it works, just in case, you know after a shower etc it catches you out. I downloaded an English manual so I was exploring things that should work.
Thanks again


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The trouble is most gauges I've had are very unreliable and mostly inaccurate, hence me not relying on them.


----------



## terencepaul

Hi, Just back from a quick trip here in Spain and stopped at the Ikea, Murcia aire for two nights relying on the habitation battery to power the few things needed i.e. water pump, led lighting, radio and our gas/carbon monoxide sensor. But although not the sunniest couple of days and with a short trip over to the Nuevo Condominium shopping Mall to benefit from the engine running and getting a little charge to the habitation battery as the solar system not getting blessed with much sun we lost electric power in the middle of the second night or early that morning. The habitation battery is marked 12 volt / 75 ah ( 5h) So I was wondering what all you experts think is the ideal size that you use before I get things checked. 12 volt / 90ah (20h) 
My motorhome is a Chausson Sweet Maxi 
Cheers


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I reckon it is way too low, I fit a pair of 130ah to any vans I have.


----------



## jiwawa

I'm no expert but I had 2x110 in my last MH with a 130w solar panel; 2x95 on this MH I ith a 140w panel. The previous setup seemed more 'able' but haven't had any issues yet. My present setup got a bit low on he batteries till I realised I hadn't turned off the heat which was at 5° and would have been trying to kick in, with the fans running. And no sun for a while.

I think your 1x75 would struggle.


----------



## terencepaul

Thanks for your replies Pudsey Bear and Jiwawa, much appreciated.

To be honest I am not sure if the battery is a 75ah or a 90ah.
I thought it meant 75/5 hrs = 15 amps use for 5 hours and 90/20 hrs = 4.5 amps and use for 20 hours.
Not my strong point LOL But I am learning a bit and with your contributions I will improve and see what I can do. Starting with checking the battery if its still any good and what replacement I may use bearing in mind there is only space for one battery at the mo.


----------



## jiwawa

I think you shouldn't let your battery go below about 50% otherwise it will be damaged.

Hopefully someone who really knows about these things will be along to put you (and me!) right.


----------



## eurajohn

For some allegedly unbiased information / advice have a look through the information on this site http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/

Or for some more detailed info on batteries you may consider using http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/battery-technology.php.

As always don't take what you read there as absolute gospel because it is basically one persons / companies findings, beliefs and observations but they do seem to offer sound research led information rather than simply repeating snippets found elsewhere.

It is worth taking on board the comments regarding the fixed charger set up the van has and the influence they have on your battery.

When choosing which battery to buy do make an analysis of how you will use it and also, how long you expect to keep it, i.e. if you're likely to be rid of the van in the foreseeable future is it worth paying a premium price, whereas if you're likely to use the van off grid for many years then buy the best you can afford, and look after it.

.


----------



## terencepaul

Thank you Eurajohn, very interesting stuff indeed


----------

